# E39 - Bazooka Tube and Amp Install



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

Finally got my 10" Bazooka Tube and amp installed in my car. The bass is pretty deep...maybe even a tad too much. Under normal listening I have to have it way down...

I like the way it turned out...see pics with descriptions:

The Amp - 1200 watts, 600x2










The power cable to the battery and misc wiring










The Tube sitting in the STOCK trunk and you can see where I removed the STOCK Woofers in the rear deck.










Here is how it was after the power was hooked up and I had some BOOM...


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

OK...now the cutting begins...we cut a hole where the ski pass is supposed to be if I had the option...

Here is how it looks with the seats removed...and cut


















With the seats back in...and a big hole!










A view from the trunk...you can see all the way through...


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

Now comes the fabrication of the facade etc...

Test fittings..


















Finished Carpeted Facade...hiding the bazooka tube behind it and a flush mounted amp. There is also green accent lighting...that the pictures do not show...but in the dark there is a cool green glow.


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

Final view from the inside...do you remember the nice Ski pass hole? No more...we built a frame and covered it in speaker mesh...looks totally clean. The bass is actually crisper with the arm rest up...when down...you can FEEL the lows coming through the hole and the deck where the old factory woofers were....




























Final parting shot...









So what do you all think?


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

looks great! i just picked up a Kenwood 10" sub with enclosure (like a bazooka tube) that's amped (like an amped bazooka tube) but it's only like 100 watts... it should just fill in the void E39's have but not be menace to the neighborhood. problem is, i don't know how to do all this espeically when the tube doesn't have a connector for power! lol.. needless to say, i'm going to get it professionally installed.
looks great! like how you did the board to give it a clean install.


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks Chivas!

Yeah the sound is 100xs better with the bass. Make u post up when you get yours installed.


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

AsianImage said:


> Thanks Chivas!
> 
> Yeah the sound is 100xs better with the bass. Make u post up when you get yours installed.


Is the rest of the audio stock, I replaced the entire system when I owned an 00 323cia, have an M3 on order, going to only replace the sub this time to see how it sounds, did you use a line converter or anything or just tap into the speaker output? I have a powered bazooka (really 2 of them), thinking about installing both, is that overkill in your opinion?


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

AsianImage said:


> Thanks Chivas!
> 
> Yeah the sound is 100xs better with the bass. Make u post up when you get yours installed.


 will get some pictures tomorrow and all.. it's ugly but it's a temp connection for now. i will get the cleanner looking connector and do the install during the week. for now, i used them blue wire tap to link the speaker wires and it's like 4 huge blue square connectors bundled together. it was a 20 minute install just so i can hear the quality of the WA100.

i so highly recommend this Kenwood KSC WA100 bass tube. it's exactly what i was looking for and it's all-in-one so i don't have to run 30 million wires. it's not competition winner but it works as a great simple bass upgrade. i have a ski-pass and i also punched out the 2 stock holes on the deck (yes, there's 2 and you can just hammer it out with your hands... ooooo more ports to the trunk.. ) and that's all i needed to get the bass in the car for now. i can fold down one of the seats and get some more bass but that's overkill for what i'm looking for.


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

damills said:


> Is the rest of the audio stock, I replaced the entire system when I owned an 00 323cia, have an M3 on order, going to only replace the sub this time to see how it sounds, did you use a line converter or anything or just tap into the speaker output? I have a powered bazooka (really 2 of them), thinking about installing both, is that overkill in your opinion?


Yes the rest of the system is stock. The Bazooka tube I have is the passive..NON AMPLIFIED version. My guy just tapped into the stock factory bass wires so I can control it still from the stereo. And yeah I think 2 tubes is waay mucho.


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

chivas said:


> will get some pictures tomorrow and all.. it's ugly but it's a temp connection for now. i will get the cleanner looking connector and do the install during the week. for now, i used them blue wire tap to link the speaker wires and it's like 4 huge blue square connectors bundled together. it was a 20 minute install just so i can hear the quality of the WA100.
> 
> i so highly recommend this Kenwood KSC WA100 bass tube. it's exactly what i was looking for and it's all-in-one so i don't have to run 30 million wires. it's not competition winner but it works as a great simple bass upgrade. i have a ski-pass and i also punched out the 2 stock holes on the deck (yes, there's 2 and you can just hammer it out with your hands... ooooo more ports to the trunk.. ) and that's all i needed to get the bass in the car for now. i can fold down one of the seats and get some more bass but that's overkill for what i'm looking for.


Cant wait to see it!


----------



## sf bimmer (Dec 12, 2004)

*Nice Work*

Not Bad, you have good attention to detail, something that seems to be lacking in most do it yourselfers, I have a rather extensive install that I'm currently working on, follow the link and let me know what you think.
Thanks
http://www.carstereo.com/shawnmneal
:banana:[/SIZE]


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

sf bimmer said:


> Not Bad, you have good attention to detail, something that seems to be lacking in most do it yourselfers, I have a rather extensive install that I'm currently working on, follow the link and let me know what you think.
> Thanks
> http://www.carstereo.com/shawnmneal
> :banana:[/SIZE]


WOW!! That is SUPER CLEAN! It must sound like a monster! Kudos to you!


----------



## sf bimmer (Dec 12, 2004)

*Thanks*

Asian image,
Thanks for the kind words, Yeah it is pretty loud...and clean sounding. But it's only half done, the speakers will come next and the video is last, all of this will keep the factory head unit. Before I started all I ever heard was how you can't uprgrade the dsp system in a 5 series, always a plus to prove people wrong. Take care. :thumbup:


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

My only question is now that all that is back there, do you feel any difference performance wise? I may be negligible but those amps and the drawers and your speaker. It must weight a lot more than stock.

Have you taken the car on some "spirited" runs? Does it feel weird? Just curious...

Plus I notice you got the better and faster Ti Silver model...such as myself! HA! Great taste I must say.


----------



## sf bimmer (Dec 12, 2004)

*To answer your questions*

Asian image,
As for the weight difference, I pulled the stock sub box and removed the spare tire(run flats are next, just waiting until the current pilot sports need replacing). The weight difference is slight, 50 pounds at most. I can't tell the difference, If there is one it's slight. Either way I'm willing to accept it, I'm a big audiophile and this was always a part of the plan when I picked the car up in December. 
Shawn


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2005)

nice job.. im wondering if i should take out that ski thing too.. hmm


----------



## justtune (Sep 1, 2005)

Asian Image,
Before you started the tube stuff, did you ever considered fiberglassing the speakers?
Reason is that I'm going to be installing 2x 10" p210S8 series and P3012 in the back and I haven't decide which is the best (Wood box Vs Fiverglass). Once I get the step by step pictures I will post. But I need recommendation... :dunno: 

Thanks


----------



## greenwave (Oct 17, 2005)

*What did you use to cut the arm rest?*

Hi, I was thinking about making a hole where the rear armrests were but didn't know how to accomplish that. What did u use to cut the hole? what is the material you cut? was it metal or hard plastic?


----------



## domiguy (Apr 10, 2006)

greenwave said:


> Hi, I was thinking about making a hole where the rear armrests were but didn't know how to accomplish that. What did u use to cut the hole? what is the material you cut? was it metal or hard plastic?


I also wanted to ask this question. Well I know it is metal, but I wanted to know how exactly you cut it (what tools, etc). Also, is it necessary to remove the back seat?

How did you make the template for the "wall" that you have the amp showing through? I have been thinking of creating a false wall back there to hold my amp, custom sub box and crossovers. Is it possible you have an electronic copy of it? 

Lastly, how did you remove the plastic things that hold the carpet together. I tried pulling them pretty hard, but they only budged a little bit (and I didn't really want to continue since I didn't want to break anything.


----------



## domiguy (Apr 10, 2006)

chivas said:


> will get some pictures tomorrow and all.. it's ugly but it's a temp connection for now. i will get the cleanner looking connector and do the install during the week. for now, i used them blue wire tap to link the speaker wires and it's like 4 huge blue square connectors bundled together. it was a 20 minute install just so i can hear the quality of the WA100.
> 
> i so highly recommend this Kenwood KSC WA100 bass tube. it's exactly what i was looking for and it's all-in-one so i don't have to run 30 million wires. it's not competition winner but it works as a great simple bass upgrade. * i have a ski-pass and i also punched out the 2 stock holes on the deck (yes, there's 2 and you can just hammer it out with your hands... ooooo more ports to the trunk.. ) * and that's all i needed to get the bass in the car for now. i can fold down one of the seats and get some more bass but that's overkill for what i'm looking for.


Do you have pictures of these holes? I would like to get some bass into my cabin, but I don't recall seeing any easily removable holes.

I would also like to see pictures of your wiring. I have my wiring done, but I think I can do a better job with the power one (the plastic batter cap doesn't close too well) and the ground (I didn't want to make any holes, I used one of the bolts that is holding the fuse box).


----------

